# Long shot find



## That bike guy (Jan 9, 2017)

Did I just find a "63"SCHWINN Sting-Ray tire on my sons rat 76 bicentennial? He has been riding miles on and hopping curbs, sweet burnout and epic Starsky and Hutch skids. Kid got skillz


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 9, 2017)

Could it be the tire was made in the last quarter of 1975 since the code may have started over in 1972?


----------



## That bike guy (Jan 9, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Could it be the tire was made in the last quarter of 1975 since the code may have started over in 1972?



Very possible.Which is correct for the 75  bicentennial thanks for the help. Guess I'll put it back on my sons  stunt bike


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah my late 75 Bicentennial has the same exact tire. Now just got to dial in the Evel Knieivel Wheelies. !!


----------



## professor72 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not an expert, but I think the knobby tires in 63 were from Carlisle or Goodyear and weren't molded with the "Schwinn stingray" logo until 64.


----------

